# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  MMD представляет монитор Philips 499P9H

## Labs

*Минск, 29 января 2019 года –* Компания MMD, мировой лидер среди производителей мониторов и бренд-партнер дисплеев Philips, анонсирует изогнутый сверхширокоформатный монитор Philips *499P9H* с соотношением сторон 32:9. Эта 49-дюймовая модель (диагональ экрана — 124 см), удостоенная множества наград, предоставляет профессиональным пользователям массу возможностей для более продуктивной каждодневной работы. Philips *499P9H,* оборудованный сверхширокоформатной матрицей с соотношением сторон 32:9 и ультравысоким разрешением, воспроизводит картинку в максимально большом формате, эквивалентном двум широкоформатным дисплеям. Такой монитор вполне способен заменить пару моделей диагональю 27 дюймов с соотношение сторон 16:9 и разрешением QuadHD. Монитор оборудован встроенной док-станцией с разъемом USB-C, обеспечивающей высокую скорость передачи данных и удобное подключение, а также выдвижной веб-камерой. 

*Рабочее пространство от края до края* 
Philips 499P9H производит сильное впечатление своим поистине гигантским экраном, а также современным техно-дизайном, отмеченным разными наградами. Изогнутый дисплей с радиусом кривизны 1,8 м, повторяющий природную форму человеческого глаза и словно «обволакивающий» пользователя, сводит к минимуму отвлекающие факторы и обеспечивает максимальный комфорт. Монитор восхищает не только своим дизайном, он является исключительно эффективным решением для работы. Сегодня уже нет необходимости в сложных многоэкранных конфигурациях с откровенно раздражающими рамками в местах стыка и косами кабелей. Вместо этого *499P9H* предлагает единое большое 49-дюймовое рабочее пространство, сопоставимое по эффективной площади с двумя 27-дюймовыми дисплеями Quad HD формата 16:9, соединенными в одну видеостену. Большой экран без перемычек позволяет располагать несколько документов рядом в масштабе один к одному, для более удобного сравнения и обработки, не прибегая к открытию большого количества окон, прокрутке или масштабированию. Рабочие сценарии применения монитора расширяются за счет встроенного KVM-переключателя с режимом Multi-View, позволяющего пользователям использовать один комплект мышки и клавиатуры для управления двумя ПК, экономя время и место на столе. 

*Восхитительная визуализация*
Экран таких размеров обязательно должен иметь высокое разрешение. В данном случае Philips *499P9H* также отличается от конкурентов. Его разрешение Dual Quad HD (5120 x 1440 пикселей) обеспечивает высочайшую плотность пикселей и впечатляющую детализацию, а сертификат VESA DisplayHDR 400 гарантирует яркие цвета, насыщенные темные и ослепительно белые оттенки, придает изображениям реалистичность, оптимальную глубину и оттенок. Для обеспечения максимального угла обзора, матрица Philips типа VA использует передовую технологию вертикального выравнивания, которая гарантирует высокий коэффициент статистической контрастности, что позволяет получать четкое изображение при любом угле обзора. Этот монитор подойдет для проектировщиков и графических дизайнеров, архитекторов, инженеров, фотографов и других специалистов, которым требуется точная цветопередача. 

*Разработан для специалистов* 
Сейчас пользователи как никогда требовательны к технике. Специалистам необходимо оборудование, которое будет соответствовать их запросам и идти в ногу со временем. Philips 499P9H полностью удовлетворяет высоким требованиям клиентов за счет инновационных возможностей, помогающих пользователям добиться максимальной отдачи в работе. Встроенная док-станция с разъемом USB 3.1 Type-C и функцией подачи питания значительно облегчает работу с мобильными компьютерами. Интерфейс USB 3.1 гарантирует быстрая передачу данных, а двусторонний разъем USB-C обеспечивает легкое подключение периферии и ноутбука: они подключаются к монитору с помощью одного кабеля USB-C. Из возможностей подключения можно отметить и встроенный сетевой разъем RJ-45, с его помощью обеспечивается безопасное подключение к ноутбуку. Для еще большего удобства и безопасности монитор оснащен выдвижной web-камерой (которую можно спрятать в корпус, если она не используется) и системой биометрической идентификации Windows Hello. Поскольку комфорт пользователей в приоритете, монитор Philips *499P9H* предлагает множество решений для качественной визуализации. Среди них — технология устранения мерцания и режим LowBlue Mode, а также регулируемая подставка-трансформер с функциями наклона и поворота и креплением VESA. 
Рекомендуемая цена монитора Philips *499P9H:* 2 693 BYN.

----------

